# Her Option in the office



## Kstrobel (Dec 31, 2008)

what can I charge for the Her option endometrial ablation done in the office.  
58356 
C2618 
My doctor wants to charge also for a supply tray??
I believe the cervical block is included as well as the sonogram. Anything else??


----------

